# Stair Rail Help Needed



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

This may be a dumb question, but need some guidance...

I need to install a hand rail on a twister stair case. There are 3 or 4 wedge shaped treads then a straight run from there. Handrail will be mounted on the wall and form a 90* angle. How the heck do I determine the angle in which the two sections of railing intersect (to match the rise of incline)?

This pic isn't the actual home, but similar concept. The railing will be on the wall, as there is no open banister in the home. Any help would be great, I'm having a brain fart.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Best idea would be to measure it out, snap some chaulk lines (with washable chaulk) then use an angle finder to find the angles and miters.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

If I read your op right, your looking for a magic compound angle for the corner. There ain't one! 

You need to go from the long flight, then transition to a gradual slope to just before the corner. Then you transition that slope to level to turn the corner. from ther you repeat. 
Basically, you have to transition to a level piece of rail to turn around corner.


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

Those stairs in that photo look completely unsafe to me. I know they're not yours OP, but I'd fall down those within a week. 

Also, I can't keep my eye from being drawn to that awful "stepped skirt" against the wall at the winders. 

To your question; Joe is right (again). You cannot make a moulding turn the corner in two directions at once using a miter saw. You would need two different profiled handrails for that and that's not how its done. 

If the job looks like the one in the picture, just cobble together a bunch of rail and fittings to make it work. Hint: you will need to use a level turn in the corner with an up easing and over easing to pitch. Just don't call yourself a Stairbuilder on this one. 

If you want to know how it is traditionally done, it would be a part called a wreath that is radius-ed to go around the corner (in this case 90°) and carved twisted to remain plumb in cross section as it ascends


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

This picture may give you an idea as to how the twist is laid out within the block. You can see a box drawn on the end. That is the outside dimension of the straight rail which will attach on the end. The opposite end is laid out in similar fashion. All material will be removed to those lines. 
Once this wreath is squared, then it gets profiled to match the straight rail.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice work in progress there, B Scott...unfortunately, this project isn't that fancy. It's a low end apartment rehab. 

I will snap a pic of the stairs tomorrow. The pic above would need multiple pieces patched together. I'm pretty sure the job I'm doing can be done in two. The wedges aren't as wide and they seem to be a uniform rise/run as they wrap the corner, it should need a stepped rail over the flat spots, like the pic above. 

I will scribe some level lines measure the angle and we can go from there. 

I'm not a stair builder, but am determined to figure this out (with your help) it's pissing me off that I can wrap my head around this one.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

I scribed some lines. I need 4 pieces to build the rail. 

Your right that magic compound miter doesn't exist, that's why I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Buildernick (Aug 6, 2013)

How about a transition piece (block) in the corner and run the handrails into this . I've done this a few times and it looks "okay".


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Finally got to the rail this evening. 33 degrees on the first few steps that transitioned to a 46 degree main run. 

It's obviously not finished, but the miters came out well. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Itrimit (Aug 28, 2013)

philcav7 said:


> Nice work in progress there, B Scott...unfortunately, this project isn't that fancy. It's a low end apartment rehab.
> 
> I will snap a pic of the stairs tomorrow. The pic above would need multiple pieces patched together. I'm pretty sure the job I'm doing can be done in two. The wedges aren't as wide and they seem to be a uniform rise/run as they wrap the corner, it should need a stepped rail over the flat spots, like the pic above.
> 
> ...


That's funny railman (as if his name wasn't enough of a clue) tells you how to do it but instead you write back " I'm pretty sure it can be done in 2 pcs". Jeez sometimes this forum just makes you shake your head.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Itrimit said:


> That's funny railman (as if his name wasn't enough of a clue) tells you how to do it but instead you write back " I'm pretty sure it can be done in 2 pcs". Jeez sometimes this forum just makes you shake your head.


Didn't you learn your lesson the last time you topped an old thread to rag on someone?

Give it a rest dude.


----------



## Itrimit (Aug 28, 2013)

aaron_a said:


> Didn't you learn your lesson the last time you topped an old thread to rag on someone?
> 
> Give it a rest dude.


Somethings are timeless. A simple question on why a person would ask for advice and then disagree with the person that takes the time and has the knowledge to give an correct intelligent answer isn't ragging. It just a question even if you dont like it. Hey you might try looking in a mirror when you looking for someone who likes to rag and take a little rest yourself.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Itrimit said:


> Somethings are timeless. A simple question on why a person would ask for advice and then disagree with the person that takes the time and has the knowledge to give an correct intelligent answer isn't ragging. It just a question even if you dont like it. Hey you might try looking in a mirror when you looking for someone who likes to rag and take a little rest yourself.[/QUOTE
> 
> Some things are timeless, like people topping resolved threads to prove a point that doesn't need to be made.


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

Itrimit said:


> That's funny railman (as if his name wasn't enough of a clue) tells you how to do it but instead you write back " I'm pretty sure it can be done in 2 pcs". Jeez sometimes this forum just makes you shake your head.


And (like it or not) it came out just fine. Great work OP.


----------



## Itrimit (Aug 28, 2013)

aaron_a said:


> Itrimit said:
> 
> 
> > Somethings are timeless. A simple question on why a person would ask for advice and then disagree with the person that takes the time and has the knowledge to give an correct intelligent answer isn't ragging. It just a question even if you dont like it. Hey you might try looking in a mirror when you looking for someone who likes to rag and take a little rest yourself.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Itrimit said:


> aaron_a said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe in your little world you think the point didn't need to be made but in my world I do. If you don't like it I don't really care. I suggest you just go change your panties maybe that will make you feel better.
> ...


----------

